# Now this is what you call a gun...



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Check out this youtube video of guys shooting a .577 t-rex. I'd never heard of it before. Friend of mine showed me the video. This thing is a friggin' monster. It's hilarious watching guys shoot this thing...I like the part about 30 secs. into the vid where it knocks the guy to the floor.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EVqT3XEzss[/ame]

a better video.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FCY3_5Bg1M[/ame]


.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

lol, that is hilarious!! Why in the world would someone want something like that, lol...:hysterical:


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

wildcat6 said:


> lol, that is hilarious!! Why in the world would someone want something like that, lol...:hysterical:


Only reason I would guess is that they're really big into self abuse. No way would I shoot that thing. Not real big on punishing myself...

.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hilarious!!! That is a monster!


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I seen the video a couple of yrs ago , its still funny. Don't know about the knock down power but the recoil needs working on,lol


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

What's next? A 50 BMG bolt gun?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> What's next? A *50 BMG bolt gun*?


They've been making those for a long time now


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

I thought that the 50 BMG was only available in semi-auto, like a Barrett.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

diamondtim said:


> I thought that the 50 BMG was only available in semi-auto, like a Barrett.


Elmer Keith's autobiography has a picture of him holding a bolt action 50 BMG taken back in the early 1950s.

I saw one leaning against the wall in a gun shop last week.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

First time I've seen that!


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

diamondtim said:


> I thought that the 50 BMG was only available in semi-auto, like a Barrett.


There are a bunch of bolt action .50BMG rifles on the market. Barrett makes a couple of different ones for example. You can even get a single shot bolt action .50BMG upper receiver for an AR-15.


----------



## pipedreamer (Jan 23, 2012)

I watched the vid twice both times I laughed so hard tears were rolling .also showed my 19 year old son ( 6'6" 325#) he said "we gotta get one of these"!!


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

pipedreamer said:


> I watched the vid twice both times I laughed so hard tears were rolling .also showed my 19 year old son ( 6'6" 325#) he said "we gotta get one of these"!!


You might oughta think about taking your son to see a psychiatrist.:grin:

.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

ninny said:


> You might oughta think about taking your son to see a psychiatrist.:grin:
> 
> .


Lol! Like father like son! They are both just gluttons for punishment!
You should see them on the 4th of July. Lmao!!!:grin:


----------

